# I just bought the P&S version of H.Potter on accident..



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I took the plastic wrap off and took a look at the DVD. Can I return it for Widescreen. I bought it a Best Buy... 
Anyone know there return policy on DVD's?
Damn...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Their policy is no returns once it's unwrapped but if it's defective, you can exchange it. Just tell them it's defective because you are not seeing the entire movie.


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

usually you can only return an opened DVD for the same title. Go back and get the same title, just the WS version.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Agreed with Eric. Tell them it's defective because you don't get the entire movie and that you do want the same title - in widescreen. If you get any trouble, tell them you'll sue because they are only giving you half of what you paid for.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks guys, It worked, using both Eric's and Chris's idea's I was able to get the WS version.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Glad to hear everything worked out. Best Buy is usually good about things like this.


----------

